# VPN connection through eth1 problem

## kdsw1

I have no idea how to connect to the server through eth1 using vpn.

This is my ifconfig

```
tux / # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:02:C7:CF:9C

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:02:37:E9:6D

          inet addr:172.21.0.248  Bcast:172.21.0.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:77149 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 frame:0

          TX packets:1082 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7589354 (7.2 Mb)  TX bytes:138982 (135.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xe000

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:04:BE:1D:25

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe080

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

I have a connection to local network on eth1 and I need to  replace it with VPN connection.

Also support said that I should use PPTP ( I even don't know what is it) and  my external IP is 82.138.8.196

I have emerged ppp and pptpclient as it is said in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Set_up_a_vpn_client_with_mppe_encryption . But the problem is that I have no ppp0 interface

----------

## nanoczar

I have nearly the same problem.  I have followed the VPN HOW-TO to no avail...  Grrrrrr.  I feel your pain.

-nanoczar

----------

